# Complete Lack of Aggression - Not So Much



## dave2336 (Dec 27, 2017)

In another forum I have been lamenting the tribulations of having a GSD that is terrified of everything. Major, a one year-old, 90# male, is the sweetest puppy I've every seen. He wouldn't hurt a fly. Well maybe not a fly. He eats those. Outside the household, he is scared of everything. Trash can, yard sign, storm drain, a blowing piece of trash, it doesn't matter. All are terrifying. So, we've spent the last month working on his confidence outside the household. We walk a new street most days, take trips to various parks, and all the local stores, learning new commands. Progress is slow. But, it is progress. So, what is the brag? Saturday night we were leaving the dog wash, a small building behind a store. No exactly the safest location. As we existed the building, a fellow just around the corner startled us. Major, perhaps sensing my fear, decided it was go time. Instead of running, however, his teeth came out. Moving in front of me, he made it real clear the other fellow needed to be somewhere else. I didn't expect that. I've always assumed I'd be protecting him if things went bad. I learned that Major is awesome. The fellow coming to close the dog wash learned no to sneak up on a GSD.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Fearful dogs can be "bite first, ask questions later". I am glad the two of you are OK. The more you guy learns that you are a team the more he might relax out there in the world.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a nice surprise! As Car2ner said, it "could" be a fear reaction, so you'll definitely want to keep an eye on that. But a friend had a GSD that was just really slow to mature, and still acted juvenile until almost 3 yrs old...so it could be that kind of thing to. Just keep exposing to things him and building his confidence, and time will tell!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You mentioned that your pup was fearful of almost everything. While he showed aggression, I wouldn't count on him to protect you, but at least he can present the optics of being protective, which will deter most people.


----------



## dave2336 (Dec 27, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> You mentioned that your pup was fearful of almost everything. While he showed aggression, I wouldn't count on him to protect you, but at least he can present the optics of being protective, which will deter most people.


So, last night we found out it wasn't a fear reaction. The kids (adults) came over for dinner last night. Major loves them all. After dinner, my youngest son, a USMC SGT, attacked me from behind while I was doing dishes. He just wanted to wrestle with dad. Major didn't understand that we were just playing at first. He came charging, teeth out, ready to protect me.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

dave2336 said:


> So, last night we found out it wasn't a fear reaction. The kids (adults) came over for dinner last night. Major loves them all. After dinner, my youngest son, a USMC SGT, attacked me from behind while I was doing dishes. He just wanted to wrestle with dad. Major didn't understand that we were just playing at first. He came charging, teeth out, ready to protect me.


Thank you to your son for serving.


----------

